# Zong



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Hope you found what you wanted in reality. Doesnt mean you cant come in and say hi once in a while


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Well never mind LOL
I guess Im the last one to know he got married :shrug:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I think you are the ONLY one who knew he got married? Who did he marry?


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow. How does one go from trying to find someone to date to being married without transition time? I do wish him the best, however.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

he met her on a dating site, I believe.
He liked her from the git go....
She is from his general vicinity, and they have alot of the same ideas about growing, raising stuff, etc. She grew up on a heritage farm.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Garlic Girl, I think that when you're in your 60s (I am merely in my 50s, too young to know anything about this) you pretty much know when you've hit the lottery and dont want to waste time.
He made some goofups (w/o marrying them) throughout the last couple years. He is a widower, lost his wife to some medical issues 2 or 3 years ago.
So, probably he was able to recognize a good thing when he saw it, unlike one or two other tries at women he met.
Probably not explaining this correctly; hope I dont goof this up. Oh, well if he sees it, he'll set me straight.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

So I guess that means he isn't qualified to say HI to us anymore? Of course he never liked me anyway but I know he did have friends on here.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i do hope he's very happy! i missed his posts and pics of his food. ~Georgia.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Some people wish for good things to happen and some go out and find it


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Shygal said:


> Hope you found what you wanted in reality. Doesnt mean you cant come in and say hi once in a while


Shy, I thought by this post you were saying you knew in a funny way. I knew but I wasn't going to let the cat outta the bag. I guess when ya get his age ya don't want to waste any time. Who knew right, LOL.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Got married?

I thought ya said he was in reality!

Just teasing! Congrats!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations Zong!


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

He was in a mirror last time I heard. I don't know if they ever got out of it. I told him about a great couple that they'd have a lot in common with so I set up another mirrior in front of the one they were in . So they'd been doing lots as couples an even quadrauple dates extra so they just look around an have an infinite amount of people exactly like them.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Well congratulations and best wishes to him. I hope he toasted his new found happiness and joy with his own wine.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

No Shy, I think I'm the last one to know.

Congrats zong and Shy's right, you can still come around and let us enjoy your company. 

Will we get pics of the happy couple?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Nope I had no idea. I know he met someone a little over a couple months ago, no clue he got married. I guess I wasn't one of those so called friends that you let know.

And being over 60, jumping into a marriage is even dumber than when you are young, in my opinion anyway :shrug: Hope it works out, all I was wondering is why he didnt come say hi anymore.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I was hopin' he'd fallen head over heels in love and was having too good a time IRL to be here!!!! Glad to hear it happened for him. He has a lot to offer a lady I believe. 

Congratulations Zong! And to your mrs. I hope you two are very happy together, for now and always!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey!! I'm not married!! I've been really busy with spring coming on and all. However, I did meet a really nice woman, on POF of all places! Well, I'd been on POF for about a week, lot of weird stuff like "looking for someone to spend my golden years with" and I was thinking "Golden years?? Let's boogie, momma!!" Well, anyway, She actually contacted me first, around 6:30 one morning and said "I like the way you profile yourself, are you interested in talking?" And I was like "Very" and by 8:00 AM we'd agreed in principle on most thinks and she was like "I'd really like to see your place" And I was like OK, I'm right here, and she was gonna meet me around 11:00 AM and I was thinking I gotta clean the whole house up and lose 20 pounds, but what the heck, right?? Then my dang teeth didn't fit cause I ain't tried them in since 2011, but whatever, I met her at the gas station and was looking ever which way and saying "my freaking teeth don't fit no more and I ain't worth the trouble to know and I'll give you back your gas money and I'm so sorry" and she was like you're so perfect and I was like I can't stand not touching you and about 5 seconds later that was took care of and then about 6 hours later I found out she had the same last name as I do. 
Anyway, it's been over a month and lotta disagreements that turn out to be minor. I can't help but measure her by the evil I've been exposed to, but she says "What's the matter with you, boy?" and I know everything is alright. I even told her about ST and she's like "Why?" So, far as I can tell, this is the real thing.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

O Dang Z. Dont ever say on here that You cant help measuring her to the evil youve been exposed to in life. Im suffering right now for saying something like that LOL.

HEY, Good luck. Whats the odds to you both haveing the last same name. Does that cut out the need to get married LOL. Maybe, if you do, you can get a cheaper rate with the preacher for not haveing to remember her last name, on the paper work, just yours twice lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

What's the odds of a man being abandoned by a woman to raise the children? to me, 100% And the odds of it happening twice in a lifetime?? Again, to me, 100%. Everybody's odds ain't the same.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Well Im totally confused :shrug:
Just wondered where you were lol


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Zong I hope you have found what you were looking for. You have my best wishes!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

zong said:


> Hey!! I'm not married!! I've been really busy with spring coming on and all. However, I did meet a really nice woman, on POF of all places! Well, I'd been on POF for about a week, lot of weird stuff like "looking for someone to spend my golden years with" and I was thinking "Golden years?? Let's boogie, momma!!" Well, anyway, She actually contacted me first, around 6:30 one morning and said "I like the way you profile yourself, are you interested in talking?" And I was like "Very" and by 8:00 AM we'd agreed in principle on most thinks and she was like "I'd really like to see your place" And I was like OK, I'm right here, and she was gonna meet me around 11:00 AM and I was thinking I gotta clean the whole house up and lose 20 pounds, but what the heck, right?? Then my dang teeth didn't fit cause I ain't tried them in since 2011, but whatever, I met her at the gas station and was looking ever which way and saying "my freaking teeth don't fit no more and I ain't worth the trouble to know and I'll give you back your gas money and I'm so sorry" and she was like you're so perfect and I was like I can't stand not touching you and about 5 seconds later that was took care of and then about 6 hours later I found out she had the same last name as I do.
> Anyway, it's been over a month and lotta disagreements that turn out to be minor. I can't help but measure her by the evil I've been exposed to, but she says "What's the matter with you, boy?" and I know everything is alright. I even told her about ST and she's like "Why?" So, far as I can tell, this is the real thing.


classic zong post.....:banana::thumb:...i bet zong thought he was married when she told him to take his teeth out and called him Buster.....roflmao


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Shygal said:


> Well Im totally confused :shrug:
> Just wondered where you were lol


Shy I'll join you in that state of confusion. I hope they have cookies here. Confusion gives me the munchies.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

zong... as you know, I'm tickled to pieces for you. She looks like a girl who can hold her own with you and you deserve nothing less. You have my best wishes and cheers for a long, mutually satisfying, mind-blowing love connection!!


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

sherry in Maine said:


> Garlic Girl, I think that when you're in your 60s (I am merely in my 50s, too young to know anything about this) you pretty much know when you've hit the lottery and dont want to waste time.
> He made some goofups (w/o marrying them) throughout the last couple years. He is a widower, lost his wife to some medical issues 2 or 3 years ago.
> So, probably he was able to recognize a good thing when he saw it, unlike one or two other tries at women he met.
> Probably not explaining this correctly; hope I dont goof this up. Oh, well if he sees it, he'll set me straight.


I am in my 60s! Actually I am aware of the information in your post and I appreciate that you wanted to explain it to me. My post was only meant to say "that was fast"! Of course I wish Zong and his lady well. I also hope he will continue to pop in here once in a while as his posts always make me giggle.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

well, dog my cats! I didn't know her last name was the same as yours! I thought you all were married! Not that it matters.....have a good life.

Keep posting stuff about what you do on fb. I like seeing it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

She's the big FB poster, not me, I think FB sucks. Having spent a lifetime in PR and all that stuff, she uses FB, while I just despise it. I've been introduced to Reality TV people and attended sustainability summits. Too much for me!! I'm just a regular guy who likes staying at home. However, some of my new acquaintances are really good people. Not so much the reality TV producers tho.


----------



## indianjoe (Jan 12, 2011)

Congragulations Zong !


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Wait a minute...her FIRST name isn't the same as yours RIGHT?!

And you're sure she's not already IN the family..like a cousin in the area, or a sister or something?! haha

Cuz, if she's not YOU IRL, and you're not makin' whoopie with your cousin or sister, gramma or Aunt Bessie, then I'm REALLY, REALLY happy for you!!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

hey Summerdaze, I was wonderin' that too.........


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Congratulations to you both, of course, errrr, what summerdaze said, if no relational ties exist, lol! Married or just sharing, either one is good 

~ST


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

GarlicGirl, I wasn't offended by your questions, hope you weren't offended by my explanations (sheesh, I didn't know you were in the 'experienced' range of life......)


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well actually if u want the whole story in mine an zongs enterprise of selling useful imaganitve products. We came across a Steven hawking wheelchair. The kind where it reads your eye movements an talks. Also in zongs need for protection from vampires we enlisted help from a very sweet large colored lady from hati that practiced voodoo. Well anyway he got in the mirrior to combat vampires( as we all know vampires have no reflection). So anyway something happened idk what. But he communicates with eyemoments to the chair so he can comminacte with Internet. We are just waiting on some his chicks to grow up so we can finish payment with voodoo lady to finish the spell. So that's where things are at. I think after seeing his deal I'm going to take my chances an combat the vampires with out voodoo


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I think ONE of his chicks grew up very nicely lol

SURLEY thats not old aunt Bessie?


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Zong I hope you will be quite happy with your new lady friend and post some pics from time to time of the garden - I like your pics! Congrats on finding a lady that you can get along with. Isn't that great? :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

I live in a state of confusion when it comes to the activities of other posters on ST..LOL..

Wishing you contentment Zong..with large cups of happiness thrown into the mix..


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

maverickxxx said:


> He was in a mirror last time I heard. I don't know if they ever got out of it. I told him about a great couple that they'd have a lot in common with so I set up another mirrior in front of the one they were in . So they'd been doing lots as couples an even quadrauple dates extra so they just look around an have an infinite amount of people exactly like them.


Seriously, what are you smoking??? :shrug:


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I didn't know your last name was 12,,,,,,Oh wait,,,,,What ????.....No,,,,,Hmmmm

:shrug:

Maybe I'm confused too (also),,,,,I just don't know,,,,?????


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am confused...is this another family member dating situation??? Not sure I want to know.....:whistlin:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Knowing Zongs last name, Im pretty certain its fairly common in the area and over the US


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I often wonder if maverickxxx is Zong's long lost son. Their post are so much alike they have to share the same DNA.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

tambo said:


> I often wonder if maverickxxx is Zong's long lost son. Their post are so much alike they have to share the same DNA.


I have wondered if they are the same person actually. Every time one posts the other is sure to follow and they sound the exact same. With all of Zongs issues with identical posters I have always wondered if he was one of the guilty parties. :bandwagon:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Zong lives in NC, Maverick lives about 20 miles away from me


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Shygal said:


> Zong lives in NC, Maverick lives about 20 miles away from me


On pc yes, but in real life, are ya sure about that? LOL. :bandwagon:


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Tommyice said:


> Shy I'll join you in that state of confusion. I hope they have cookies here. Confusion gives me the munchies.


may I join? I like cookies and I am easily confused? 
but congrats Z!


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Well . . . .I'm just fit to be tied. Talk about confusion.

Who knew that zong had false teeth?!!!


----------

